# ARCHON! beste spiel ever



## Beeker (9. November 2007)

wer kennt es noch?

gruß der Neppstar

genau das spiel !  danke @ adrenalize


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nein. Hatte ein bisschen was von Schach, weil man eine ganze Horde an Figuren hat. und ein lustiges spielfeld, aber wenn sich zwei trafen, kam so eine 2d-Map und man konnte sich zünftig die Rübe wegbolzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. November 2007)

Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Brettspiel?


----------



## Adrenalize (10. November 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Brettspiel?


Nein. Hatte ein bisschen was von Schach, weil man eine ganze Horde an Figuren hat. und ein lustiges spielfeld, aber wenn sich zwei trafen, kam so eine 2d-Map und man konnte sich zünftig die Rübe wegbolzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das damals mit einem Freund immer aufd dessen C64 gezockt. Hab jedemsal verloren. Was wir auch oft spielten war GI Joe. Und natürlich World Games und Summer Games. Und Decathlon, wo man immer links-rechts mit dem Joystick rödeln durfte, bis einem am Ende beim 4-Minuten Marathon der arm abfiel.


----------



## Beeker (10. November 2007)

archon in game : >link<


----------

